# Servicio a Suspension



## defuentes (Sep 19, 2008)

Hola:

Alguien sabe de alguna compañia, tienda o persona que realice en México servicio a las suspensiones delanteras y trasera de las MTB; tipo lo que hace en USA:

Push Industries
http://www.pushindustries.com/

Dirt Labs
http://www.dirtlabs.com/

Ya saben; cambio de aceite y reparación de sellos de los amortiguadores; he buscado mucho sin éxito, tal vez alguien aquí me pueda ayudar.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

PUSH mas que hacer solo servicio es una compañia para personalizar tu amortiguador, y aqui en mexico solo conozco a Adrian Cortina que hace lo mismo con los amortiguadores 5th element. Fuera de eso si requieres nadamas cambio de aceite y retenes casi cualquier mecanico bueno lo puede hacer (como Manuel de Scott Riders Ajusco). 

Que amortiguador y suspe tienes?


----------



## defuentes (Sep 19, 2008)

Hola:

No sabía que lo hicieran en Scott Bikes; si los ubico. Atrás tengo un Fox RP23 y adelante un Fox F-120 RL; al delantero es al que actualmente me interesa hacerle un buen servicio de mantenimiento. ¿Conoces más lugares donde lo hagan por el poniente del D.F.?.

Yo se que Push Industries va mucho más lejos que un simple servicio; pero con el cambio de aceite y retenes sería suficiente para garantizar un buen funcionamiento; que obviamente no me molestaría nada que tuviermas en MX la opción de hacer algo así.

Gracias.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Fox*



defuentes said:


> Hola:
> 
> No sabía que lo hicieran en Scott Bikes; si los ubico. Atrás tengo un Fox RP23 y adelante un Fox F-120 RL; al delantero es al que actualmente me interesa hacerle un buen servicio de mantenimiento. ¿Conoces más lugares donde lo hagan por el poniente del D.F.?.
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

defuentes :

Dado que tienes Fox adelante y atrás no debes tener ningún problema para que les den servicio aquí en México (DF en tu caso ) el distribuidor de Fox en México es :

Biciclass S.A. de C.V.
tel: + 52-449-917-4477
fax: + 52-449-917-4478
[email protected]
www.biciclass.com
www.foxracingshox.com.mx

Ellos están en Aguscalientes y les puedes mandar tu horquilla y tu amortiguador pero solo por medio de una tienda autorizada por ellos .

Aunque me parece que ya cambiaron de nombre se llaman Specialized México , mándales un correo y/o llámales por teléfono y que te digan que tienda te queda cerca de tu casa , se las llevas y ellos la mandan y listo , te va a costar algo pero llevas la garantía de que lo pongan piezas originales , bueno eso espera uno .

Trata de hablar con Armando Báez , es buen cuate .

Saludos.

the last biker.


----------



## defuentes (Sep 19, 2008)

Hola the last biker; muchas gracias por toda esa información; así lo haré... prefiero que tome un poco más de tiempo pero tener la cofnianza y garantia de que lo hicieron en FOX; al parecer me van a mandar a una sucursal de Transvision Bike para que ellos lo envíen y demás; estare posteando aquí como me va con todo el proceso.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

defuentes said:


> Hola the last biker; muchas gracias por toda esa información; así lo haré... prefiero que tome un poco más de tiempo pero tener la cofnianza y garantia de que lo hicieron en FOX; al parecer me van a mandar a una sucursal de Transvision Bike para que ellos lo envíen y demás; estare posteando aquí como me va con todo el proceso.
> Gracias y saludos.


El mecánico de Transvision en Satelite es Chucho y creo que es de los mejores que conozco. Creo que es buena opción.


----------



## kitateloschones (Sep 29, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> PUSH mas que hacer solo servicio es una compañia para personalizar tu amortiguador, y aqui en mexico solo conozco a Adrian Cortina que hace lo mismo con los amortiguadores 5th element. Fuera de eso si requieres nadamas cambio de aceite y retenes casi cualquier mecanico bueno lo puede hacer (como Manuel de Scott Riders Ajusco).
> 
> Que amortiguador y suspe tienes?


mmm más bien en California no?
http://www.cr1engineering.com


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> El mecánico de Transvision en Satelite es Chucho y creo que es de los mejores que conozco. Creo que es buena opción.


Chucho no les mete mano a los amortiguadores... a las suspes creo que si, pero igual es una chamba que yo no mandaria a taller (salvo si fuera una TALAS).

Las tijeras son supersimples y las instrucciones estan en la red de Fox, enduroforkseals, etc...

Del RP23 pues si, a taller nomas por el rollo de la carga de N2 en el IFP.

Tampoco mandaria un DHX Air o DHX5, esos son para servicio en casita.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

kitateloschones said:


> mmm más bien en California no?
> http://www.cr1engineering.com


No..... aqui en Mexico, lo hacen por medio de Bicimaniacos.


----------



## defuentes (Sep 19, 2008)

Hola a todos; ya lo mande con Chucho de Trans Vision Satélite; mañana me lo entrega el fin de semana rodare y les cuento como quedo...
Gracias.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Chucho no les mete mano a los amortiguadores... a las suspes creo que si, pero igual es una chamba que yo no mandaria a taller (salvo si fuera una TALAS).
> 
> Las tijeras son supersimples y las instrucciones estan en la red de Fox, enduroforkseals, etc...
> 
> ...


Si claro, pero a ti, tus papás, en lugar de sonajas, te dieron desarmadores y pinzas...


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

defuentes said:


> Hola a todos; ya lo mande con Chucho de Trans Vision Satélite; mañana me lo entrega el fin de semana rodare y les cuento como quedo...
> Gracias.


en kelly´s bikeshop aqui en mazatlan... te mando despuesito el telefono porque no lo tengo conmigo ahorita...estoy pendiente:thumbsup:


----------

